
Advanced programming languages - rspivak
http://matt.might.net/articles/best-programming-languages/
======
pmoriarty
For me, Scheme's main advantages are its elegance, ease of programming,
clarity, and power. This combination of attributes make programming hard
things easy.

Another advantage concerns the ease of implementing new language features. As
a Scheme user, you don't have to convince the language authors to bless a
language feature you're interested in and then wait for them to get around to
implementing it. You can just do it yourself, using Scheme itself, and it's
arguably much easier to do that in Scheme (and other Lisps) than in any other
language. This ease has led to Scheme quite frequently and regularly absorbing
interesting features from other languages.

One other matter that should be clarified is that while there are some minimal
and tiny Scheme implementations (especially those designed for embedded
development), the modern, popular Schemes are full featured languages with
extensive libraries, and the newer Scheme standards have been moving towards a
more "batteries included" approach.

